# has anyone used conception direct?



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Dear ladies

In my quest to find a UK donor I have stumbled upon a website called www.conceptiondirect.com which has a list of UK ladies wanting to donate, and a massive list of hundreds of sperm donors, there are also surrogates listed.
It costs £29 to view the lists,  I wondered if anyone has been successful in getting a donor from there?
I have talked to a couple of ladies which looks promising but nothing definate yet.

Thanks

Karen

/links


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

I have to say that I think it looks incredibly dodgy to me. 

I thought fresh donor sperm was illegal?  How do you know these people have been screened? 

It's also odd that some of the potential donors are happy for their photos to be viewed on an internet site - but the thing that struck me was how they all lie about what they look like!


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Violet

I have no idea if the sperm thing is legal or not- what do you mean they lie about what they look like? I didnt notice - There are a few with photos but quite alot without!- 

Karen


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

- I think the idea is you are put in touch with people who are willing to donate, it up to you to work out how and where it is done, so I suppose once you have made contact and you are happy with the match -you send them off to your clinic for screening.

Karen


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

yes - it is an introduction service, which isn't so bad - I didn't read it properly. 

Re lying about what they look like - I'm referring to the bald men that describe themselves as having dark, curly hair or the clearly ginger headed man that claims he's blond....reminded me of internet dating!


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

OOOh I see!
Yeh well you know what men are like...I think half the time they really believe thats what they l do look like!!!! To them its not lying -its the truth!!!  
Karen x


----------



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

in the bald men's defence... they need to tell you what type of hair they HAD, otherwise saying 'bald' doesn't help much with matching hair clolour.


----------



## kimmycoo36 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hi girls...

Karen... I've had a response from a lady off Conception Direct... She said she is more than willing to donate to us.. Its all early days yet... I added her to ******** and saw all her piccies so I know what she looks like... Ive explained to her what the donation process is and left my phone number for her.. so the ball is in her court now..   

Am now worried about whether to tell the clinic she is off a website Or do I just say she's a friend of a friend?? decisions decisions  

Kim xx*


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Kim woo hoo!!!!
well done thats brilliant!!! it works doesnt it!!- if it works out its definately worth the £29 isnt it!!
I think you should just be slightly  reserved and just say you met on the internet, you are on lots of fertility forums and she was on one of them...if they then ask specifics- you will have to say the truth....to be honest I dont think its a problem- its just MY clinic were weary at first- but the hFEA clarified things and said it was ok as long as no money had changed hands ( well as long as they were certain it hadnt)
I do know there are some women who want a 'fee' for donating eggs aswell as travel expenses- so you just have to be careful and decide if its something you are prepared to do-- it is illegal to pay money in the UK and illegal for the donor to receive it- so if anything goes on you cant tell any one!!
oh Im delighted for you
I think conception direct is really good!!!
Karen xxxxx


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

I've emailed 5 ladies from conception direct and am waiting to hear.


----------



## eli..g (May 9, 2006)

i think it best not to tell the clinic that is how you have met, as amma says that if you have exchanged anymoney its out of hfea guidelines.  I do remember there being something else simmilar on here recently, have you done a search??

But if it works for you then it has to be good ?  Good luck


----------



## sequinn (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi all

I was hoping for some more info on donating eggs.  We had a failed ICSI cycle due to no sperm being found but 9 eggs were retrieved and frozen.  I am currently advertising them on conception direct, but was hoping for the cost to retrieve them in return.  I thought this would be okay because if you were using a 'live' donor, surely you would have to foot the bill anyway?  Am I wrong?  It's not that we want to MAKE any money - just what it cost (and can prove with receipts).  Obviously I was totally health screened etc and as there are no fertility issues with me - should be tip-top eggs.

But if what I am doing is illegal or outside HFEA guidelines - I will remove them immediately!

Many thanks if you have any advice.

Sequinn xxx


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Violet66 said:


> I have to say that I think it looks incredibly dodgy to me.
> 
> I thought fresh donor sperm was illegal? How do you know these people have been screened?
> 
> It's also odd that some of the potential donors are happy for their photos to be viewed on an internet site - but the thing that struck me was how they all lie about what they look like!


Hi Violet Fresh Donor sperm is legal but is not done through clinics it also is outside of the anonymity law which is why there are more men/women who are willing to donate this way now instead of going through the hospitals and being named.
I found my Donor through FreeSpermDonorsWorldwide. This again is an introduction agency which also provides contracts for you and donor to sign once you agree to proceed. Once you agree your donor get them to go to hospital to be std screen and sperm tested. (they can pretend they are interested in donating or are concerned about infertility etc in order to get the test done) So long as everything comes out fine its down to you then to decide how you do it.

For instance in my situation I will be ovulating this week on the morning of the positive test for myself I let my Donor know and we arrange a convenient time that day for me and my husband to go to his house where he donates into a pot and we inseminate in the guest room.(he has of course been informed that this week is ovulation week already) It was very strange the first time but you soon get used to it this month is attempt number 3.

Karen I would tread carefully though through this path and establish email contact first with any potentials find out what their motivations are etc, work up to phone talks and then meet in person still before you have committed just to make sure they are the right donor for you. Whilst there is less interference in many ways doing it this way, you will not have any hospital support so no drugs no boosting shots and no counselling. It is quite a lonely thing to undertake even with a partner along side you.

If you do decide to proceed this way then I wish you all the luck in the world.

Take care
Sarah.


----------

